# BPS vs. 870



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

How does the BPS compare to the 870? Is it anywhere near as reliable?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am a die hard Browning fan. I own 3 BPS shotguns....

But...here is my advice. I own them because I like the look and feel of the gun. My oldest BPS is about 18 yrs old now and still shoots just fine and I have not had to replaced any parts.

I believe you need to shoot a gun that feels good to you. One that you feel is comfortable. Since these two guns aren't on the endangered species list, there is a good chance you could shoot both of them out at a range somewhere to see which one you like.

I think both guns are very good guns. I have shot them both and cleaned them both. I think the 870 is a bit easier to clean than the BPS. You can also get into an 870 cheaper than a BPS.

Like I said, these are pretty affordable guns and will pretty much stand up to whatever you want to give them. Just make sure you feel comfortable with it.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I own two BPS and have never had any problem eith them what so ever. they are very reliable. Only time they have jammed is when there is so much mud, grit, etc. that any gun would jam also. I own a 3.5 BPS that has been through some tough sh** and looks a little rough on the outside but still won't let me down!!


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

870, 'nuff said!!! :lol:

No, seriously, I have never shot a Browning, so I can't give you much advice. But I do LOVE my 870. :beer:


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

I have owned two 870's and a BPS. All were reliable, but I couldn't hit a thing with the BPS. 870 gets my vote.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

870!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Muleyman...I have owned both. I migrated towards the BPS because of several reasons. Bottom load and bottom eject usually makes finding shells easier, the BPS has a very thick metal body, which god forbid something ever ruptures in the chamber will be much better for you, additionally the BPS is much heavier than the 870, and it soaks up quite a bit of recoil. The BPS has a different sight plane, I actually much prefer the 870's rib width and feel, and the BPS has a longer length of pull, and a hideous recoil pad. I cut my stock down and put an aftermarket pad on mine. The BPS is more expensive, however it is a much heavier constructed piece of equipment that has never jammed on me. I would recommend one to anybody..it's a great meat gun. You won't go wrong with either weapon.

HM


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

"Remington Model 870- With sales of more than 9 million, the Remington Model 870 is the most successful pump shotgun of all time. Since its introduction in 1950, the 870 has likely accounted for more roast duck on the dinner table than all other pump guns combined." 
"Outdoor Life" 7 March 2007 dd:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Remington 870 hands down.

I've only owned 3 of those, but my friend has a Browning BPS. And the truth is, like the guy above said.....much heavier. I don't like heavier, I like lighter.

Which is why I shoot a Benelli SBE II.

But I think the Remington is the BEST PUMP GUN ever made.

The saying goes:

"If you don't have a Remington 870, then you don't own a gun."

:sniper:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

usmarine0352 said:


> The saying goes:
> 
> "If you don't have a Remington 870, then you don't own a gun."
> 
> :sniper:


AMEN!


----------



## odiewan (Sep 23, 2006)

I have had and currently have both. As another said, I like the feel of the 870 better (fits me better) but I love the solid feel of the BPS. If I'm going to sit in the duck blind and launch heavy loads, BPS. If I have to carry it and shoot quick, then 870. Either will do you justice. Buy what fits you best.


----------

